# Deer Hunting Lease In Sumter County



## Clinton Woods (Sep 12, 2018)

327 acres Prime hunting land in sumter county Americus GA. The property is all wood pines and hard woods. This Places is ready to hunt roads have been bush hog already for food plots there are 6 stand ready to hunt 1 feeder already on property. The property has agriculture surrounding the property.The property holds a lot of deer. To lease property it $15.00 dollars a acres there are no camper allowed on property. Call 386-566-4376


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 13, 2018)

Great deal most likely!!!!


----------



## 25Mercury (Sep 13, 2018)

If anyone decides to jump on this, send me a message (478) 973-3974.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 13, 2018)

Clinton
The no camping clause may limit you to folks with a local connection of some sort. Be sure to advertise locally too. 
Good luck


----------



## Dale Drury (Sep 14, 2018)

Clinton Woods said:


> 327 acres Prime hunting land in sumter county Americus GA. The property is all wood pines and hard woods. This Places is ready to hunt roads have been bush hog already for food plots there are 6 stand ready to hunt 1 feeder already on property. The property has agriculture surrounding the property.The property holds a lot of deer. To lease property it $15.00 dollars a acres there are no camper allowed on property. Call 386-566-4376


----------



## Dale Drury (Sep 14, 2018)

Property sounds great,Me and just 2 more are interested on the lease.
Give me call when you can.Dale Drury 912 552 4458


----------



## Romohrpe (Sep 15, 2018)

Clinton Woods said:


> 327 acres Prime hunting land in sumter county Americus GA. The property is all wood pines and hard woods. This Places is ready to hunt roads have been bush hog already for food plots there are 6 stand ready to hunt 1 feeder already on property. The property has agriculture surrounding the property.The property holds a lot of deer. To lease property it $15.00 dollars a acres there are no camper allowed on property. Call 386-566-4376



Sir, I am interested in your lease. I can be reached at (404) 551 - 9636 or email at romohrpe@yahoo.com. 

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## Milkman (Sep 15, 2018)

Romohrpe said:


> Sir, I am interested in your lease. I can be reached at (404) 551 - 9636 or email at romohrpe@yahoo.com.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Perry



You did try to call him, right?


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 16, 2018)

called Thursday no answer left message did not return call


----------



## Romohrpe (Sep 16, 2018)

He txt'ed me back. Property has been leased.


----------

